# Upgrade



## barto42 (8 Septembre 2013)

Salut
J aimerais upgrade un iPad 2 de 5.1.1 a 6.1.2
Donc est possible et si oui comment?
Merci


----------



## wamyepa (8 Septembre 2013)

As tu d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; sous 6.1.2 avec ton iPad? Et jailbreak&#233;? Sinon...ba...non!


----------



## Larme (8 Septembre 2013)

Synchronisé avec iTunes ? Il ne te propose pas l'update ?
C'est pas avec iOS 5, qu'est apparue l'OTA des MàJ d'iOS ?


----------



## barto42 (8 Septembre 2013)

@wamyepa, non il n a jamais connu un quelconque iOS 6...
Quel est le souci du coup?
@Larme, si si l upgrade en 6.1.3 m est propose sur iTunes mais j attends le jailbreak unthetered pour y passer


----------

